# what is this thing?



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

the guy down the street who always puts free stuff by the curb put a bunch of these plastic things out, their like plastic coat hangers, but not the right shape. any idea what they are?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

sorry, no idea as to the scale of the thing.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oh sorry, it is about 5 or six inches wide at the widest point and about 5 inches tall.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

No idea but I bet it'd come in handy!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

could it be a buckle for a strap of some sort?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It looks like a towel ring to me.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Sex toy.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks like it could be a great door knocker!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Slimy's sex toy


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> It looks like a towel ring to me.


oh maybe! it has no hook though.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hmm yeah a door knocker start would be good...
don't know what it is though


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Knock on the person's door and ask.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

A nose ring for a very large dog... you know like a Bloodhound (yes, pun intended).


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looks like climbing rings off a swing set

But door knockers work as well


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

OK, do you want to know what they really are now? Come on, any women from the 70's out there? They were used as purse handles. Each bag would have two handles. You would sew the bag into a rounded shape with the flat side of the handle having the fabric shirred along it. No closure, you would just hold the bag by the curved part of the two handles and pull them apart when you needed to get in the bag. They always made these out of cotton fabrics, with some of them actually being reversible.

Hope you understand my description. Kind of hard to describe. Ah, those were the days!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I have been looking for some of those for a long time.



Lady Nyxie said:


> A nose ring for a very large dog... you know like a Bloodhound (yes, pun intended).


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Evil Eyes said:


> OK, do you want to know what they really are now? Come on, any women from the 70's out there? They were used as purse handles. Each bag would have two handles. You would sew the bag into a rounded shape with the flat side of the handle having the fabric shirred along it. No closure, you would just hold the bag by the curved part of the two handles and pull them apart when you needed to get in the bag. They always made these out of cotton fabrics, with some of them actually being reversible.
> 
> Hope you understand my description. Kind of hard to describe. Ah, those were the days!


that would make sense, since he gave them away, cleaning out his garage, and he does have a wife.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

...and he does carry purses...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

...and he does have a bloodhound...


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

....and the bloodhound likes to use sex toys.....


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

...and then wipe them off with a towel....


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahaha!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hmm that explains the rust


----------

